# MK3 rear beam proportioning valve... which cars have it?!?!?



## Luke9583 (Mar 17, 2005)

My 97 gti 2.0 (with ABS) does NOT have this Prop valve. It's on the driver's side. It has a pluger that is fixed to the rear beam. The position of the rear beam changes the distribution front to rear.








My sister's 97 Jetta 2.0 (Non-ABS) DOES have it.
My sister's Jetta....











_Modified by Luke9583 at 12:53 PM 5-2-2007_


----------



## screwedrrado (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: MK3 rear beam proportioning valve... which cars have it?!?!? (Luke9583)*

I had to guess a couple of things, but if your sisters car has disks and the part number on the brake pressure regulator is 1H0 612 151 C then the following cars have the same part
1995-96 Cabrio
89-95 Corrado
93-99 Golf
96-99 Jetta


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

If your car has ABS, then that is your proportioning valve.
Cars without ABS will have the valve in the rear because there's no other way of regulating the pressure to the rear brakes.


----------

